# Standfuß montage



## lazy (13. März 2009)

*Standfuß montage*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute einen Samsung 2433 BW gekauft. Die Anleitung hilft mir nicht weiter und ich bekomme den Standfuß nicht auf den TFT drauf. Im Internet schreiben einige  das man etwas gewalt anwenden muss, aber ist das richtig? 

MfG lazy


----------



## emmaspapa (13. März 2009)

*AW: Standfuß montage*



lazy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir heute einen Samsung 2433 BW gekauft. Die Anleitung hilft mir nicht weiter und ich bekomme den Standfuß nicht auf den TFT drauf. Im Internet schreiben einige  das man etwas gewalt anwenden muss, aber ist das richtig?
> 
> MfG lazy




Die sind allgemein etwas schwierig. Ist da ein Pfeil auf dem Fuß? Der muss nach vorne zeigen und Du brauchst Kraft.


----------



## lazy (13. März 2009)

*AW: Standfuß montage*

Ja ein Pfeil ist da. Aber da braucht man dann ja extrem viel kraft . Ich denke ich fahre morgen nochmal in den Laden und dann sollen die mir das machen. Sonst hätte ich auch online bestellen können. 

MfG lazy


----------



## lazy (14. März 2009)

*AW: Standfuß montage*

So heute im Laden gewesen und der Verkäufer hats mir gezeigt. Man muss den TFT von hinten einhaken, darauf erstmal zu kommen.....


----------

